# guérir / se guérir / avoir guéri / être guéri



## Little Chandler

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais savoir quelle est la différence entre _guérir_ et _se guérir_. Par exemple, dans les phrases ci-dessous, tirées d'un même dictionnaire :

_Il est guéri de sa timidité.
Il s'est guéri grâce à l'homéopathie._

Pourquoi utilise-t-on la forme pronominale dans la seconde phrase et non dans la première ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Grop

Pour moi se guérir, c'est se soigner (quand ça marche).

Il s'est guéri -> il a guéri grâce à *son* action (utiliser l'homéopathie).

Si on disait "il a guéri grâce à l'homéopathie" ce ne serait pas forcément de son fait à lui (on a pu le forcer à en prendre).

En revanche, la phrase "il est guéri", le verbe guérir est utilisé comme un adjectif (ou sous une forme passive, mais ce serait encore plus étrange), autrement ce serait "il a guéri". Contrairement à "il s'est guéri" ça ne donne aucune information sur la responsabilité (ni sur la cause) de la guérison.


----------



## Anasola

Bonjour Little Chandler

Voici ce que je propose:

première phrase: la timidité dont il souffrait a disparu: il en est guéri.

deuxième phrase: il s'est soigné par l'homéopathie, ainsi il s'est guéri lui-même. Ici, je dirais que_ se guérir_ est comme un "condensé" de se soigner et guérir.

J'espère être claire
Bon après-midi


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je pense d'ailleurs que la forme pronominale devrait surtout être utilisée dans la première phrase et non dans la seconde : *se guérir* de sa timidité ne peut être, àma, l'effet d'une miraculeuse intervention extérieure et, s'il y a un terrain où l'action personnelle et l'implication sont nécessaires, c'est bien celui-là.

C'est pourquoi je dirai plutôt : 

=>  il *s'*est guéri de sa timidité
=>  il *a* guéri grâce au traitement, il *est* maintenant guéri de son angine


----------



## mmesorel

Peut-on dire "j'espere que tu gueriras avant ton match dimanche" ou est-ce qu'on dirait "J'espere que tu te gueriras avant ton match"?


----------



## Grop

La première solution me semble bien plus naturelle.


----------



## Anna-chonger

J'espère que tu guériras avant ton match de dimanche.
J'espère que tu seras guéri avant ton match de dimanche.
J'espère que tu auras guéri avant ton match de dimanche.

Laquelle de ces phrases est meilleure ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bon sang ! Vous avez de ces questions... 

Je dirais les deux dernières avec une préférence pour la deuxième.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Est-ce qu'on dit couramment _Sa grippe a guéri (est guéri)_ ?


----------



## Claroline

Non Anna, on ne dit pas ça couramment.
Est-il guéri de sa grippe?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Et je constate que normalement, on préfère _Il *est* guéri_ à _Il *a* guéri_ ?


----------



## Aoyama

Les deux sont possibles, la nuance (qui se discute) étant que :
. il est guéri a un aspect fini (il est guéri, sa maladie est terminée)
. il a guéri = il lui a fallu un certain temps pour guérir
ceci dit, pour en revenir à "se guérir", je trouve que l'usage "il (ou autre pronom) s'est guéri" est inhabituel.
J'utiliserai un sujet différent :
. sa grippe s'est guérie naturellement, avec du repos et des grogs
. son mal de tête s'est guéri, après une bonne nuit
. son cancer ne se guérira pas avec des plantes


----------



## Anna-chonger

Aoyama said:


> J'utiliserai un sujet différent :
> . sa grippe s'est guérie naturellement, avec du repos et des grogs
> . son mal de tête s'est guéri, après une bonne nuit
> . son cancer ne se guérira pas avec des plantes


 ah bon ! donc on ne dit pas _sa grippe *a* guéri_ mais on dit sa _grippe *s'est* guérie _?


----------



## putakli

On peut dire "sa grippe a guéri", on peut dire "sa grippe s'est guérie", mais on dira surtout "*sa grippe est guérie*" ou "*il est guéri* de sa grippe".


----------



## Aoyama

Putakli a raison.
On ajoutera :
. "sa grippe a guéri" est possible mais inhabituel
. "sa grippe s'est guérie" ne s'emploierait pas comme phrase conclusive (sans suite)
on dira plutôt :  "sa grippe s'est guérie naturellement, sans médicaments".
Par contre,  "sa grippe est guérie" ou "il est guéri de sa grippe" s'utiliseraient comme phrases conclusives.


----------



## Printemps506

putakli said:


> On peut dire "sa grippe a guéri", on peut dire "sa grippe s'est guérie", mais on dira surtout "*sa grippe est guérie*" ou "*il est guéri* de sa grippe".





Aoyama said:


> . "sa grippe a guéri" est possible mais inhabituel
> Par contre,  "sa grippe est guérie" ou "il est guéri de sa grippe" s'utiliseraient comme phrases conclusives.



Est-ce le cas de tous les noms inanimés ou seulement de ceux qui signifient les maladies? Est-ce la phrase "Sa plaie a vite guéri" est plus / moins / aussi habituelle et naturelle que "Sa plaie est guérie"? Merci d'avance.


----------



## OLN

Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux dire par les noms inanimés et ceux qui signifient (ou plutôt désignent) des maladies. Une plaie ou une fracture est une pathologie qui guérit comme bien d'autres.

Les deux sont naturels, avec cette différence :
_- Sa plaie a vite guéri vite / guérit vite / va vite guérir _: on emploie le verbe actif pour qualifier (ici de rapide) le processus de guérison.
_- Sa plaie est guérie _(être + p.p. adjectivé)  indique l'état de la plaie après que la guérison est achevée.

C'est la même différence qu'entre S_a plaie a cicatrisé vite/s'est vite refermée_ et  S_a plaie *est* cicatrisée/ est refermée _ou encore_ Le malade a lentement guéri _et_ Le malade *est* guéri de sa maladie._

Les emplois du verbe _guérir _sont détaillés ici : GUÉRIR : Définition de GUÉRIR


----------



## Printemps506

Merci pour votre remarque, OLN. Oui, le sens du nom "la plaie" se rapproche de celui des maladies, et dans le dictionnaire que vous recommandez j'ai trouvé " _Sa blessure ... guérit". _Or putakli et Aoyama écrivent qu'avec les noms des maladies le verbe intransitif "guérir" est inhabituel. D'où vient ma question à propos de la phrase avec "la plaie / blessure .... guéri" tirée du dictionnaire. Mais votre remarque à propos du processus de guérison me fait supposer que c'est à cause de l'adverbe "vite" que la phrase "sa plaie a vite guéri" est naturel. En effet, les phrases suivantes (que j'ai trouvées dans des dictionnaires) décrivent le processus de guérison: 1)  _Une blessure qui tarde à guérir. _ 2)  tu as une blessure qui t'a fait souffrir, qui se cicatrise, mais qui te démange justement parce qu'elle guérit.

Je voudrais préciser ma question: est-ce la phrase "La plaie a guéri" (sans "vite") devient moins naturelle?


----------



## Locape

On peut l'utiliser ('sa plaie a guéri', par exemple), même si je trouve qu'on rencontre un peu plus souvent un complément après 'La plaie a guéri'.


----------



## Printemps506

Merci, Locape !


----------



## mmesorel

Grop said:


> La première solution me semble bien plus naturelle.


Merci, Grop!


----------

